# Stainless steel workbench and storage



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm looking to replace an old wooden workbench in the garage with a new combined workbench and storage system.

Initially I was looking at using some IKEA base cabinets with an IKEA oak top, but just came across this stainless steel unit which is approximately the same price as the IKEA based storage for a similar size and draw configuration.










http://stainlesssteeltoolbox.co.uk/product/view/72-inch-15-draw-tool-box

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has one of these stainless steel storage systems and what the quality is like?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Z4-35i said:


> I'm looking to replace an old wooden workbench in the garage with a new combined workbench and storage system.
> 
> Initially I was looking at using some IKEA base cabinets with an IKEA oak top, but just came across this stainless steel unit which is approximately the same price as the IKEA based storage for a similar size and draw configuration.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

Looks like a CAD picture but would be a nice bit of kit...not cheap though mate!

What about these http://www.benchmaster.co.uk/super-heavy-duty-workbenches/steel-wood-top look like better value!

Regards

Simon


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link Simon, added a picture of the SS unit now.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

have a look at these from costco,very good quality when ive seen them

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.5,cos_8.5.3/138999?referer=carousel


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Steve, they look good, it's a shame they aren't available as individual units from Costco as I already have two large floor to ceiling cabinets, it's the workbench draw units that I'm after.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Talking of Costco...They did the exact same unit as you have in your photo about 6 months ago...Maybe worth contacting your local costco and see if they can find any in other branches. Im sure they were cheaper than what has been quoted on here too.

Steve


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

That looks like a solid bit of kit, might just have to invest in one of those in the new year


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

mkv said:


> Talking of Costco...They did the exact same unit as you have in your photo about 6 months ago...Maybe worth contacting your local costco and see if they can find any in other branches. Im sure they were cheaper than what has been quoted on here too.
> 
> Steve


Thanks, I didn't see anything in the Croydon Costco when we were there the other week, but I'll check a couple of the other local branches.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

ye they've defiantly been in Costco I'm sure they were around the £450 mark


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i saw one in sheffield today

ill get a pic for you next week when i go


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Have you thought about making your own wooden base and getting a stainless steel top made for you?


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

After a lot research on different storage options, I've just gone for this set from Costco

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.1,cos_8.1.2/572667

More than I initially intended to spend, but they get very good reviews and will last me a very long time and gives me lots of additional storage for my tools and detailing products.

I'll post some pictures once they've been delivered and installed.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

not cheap but will look very good!
i really dont no what to do with mine when i get to that point!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a idea but look at 2nd Hand Stainless Steel Catering Equipment as you can get tables, drawers and all sorts and it might save you some money to help filling the drawers


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Costco delivery arrived today, with NewAge cabinet set, 350kg palette weight.










I'll post some pictures and write up a small review once I've unpacked everything.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice one, look forward to the pics and review :thumb:


----------

